# Weekend Box Office Estimates (6/14-16)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

1. ``Scooby-Doo,'' $56.4 million. (NEW)
2. ``The Bourne Identity,'' $27.5 million. (NEW)
3. ``Windtalkers,'' $14.5 million. (NEW)
4. ``The Sum of All Fears,'' $13.5 million. ($84.5 million)
5. ``Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood,'' $9.8 million. 
6. ``Star Wars: Episode II: Attack of the Clones,'' $9.2 million. 
7. ``Spider-Man,'' $7.4 million. 
8. ``Bad Company,'' $6.1 million. 
9. ``Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron,'' $5.5 million. 
10. ``Undercover Brother,'' $4.6 million.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

there's something terribly wrong with modern life if scooby doo can be the top film for even one week....ugh


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just wait one week. Anyone want to take any bets, percentagewise, the film will drop in weekend gross. I estimate at least 60 percent.


----------

